# What Kind of Fluff



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you couldn't have a Maltese (or there wasn't such a thing as a Maltese), what kind of fluff would you want?

And why would you choose the alternate breed?

As most of you know, I used to breed Lhasa Apsos and would probably choose that breed because of their beautiful coats and regal manor. But, they can be very stubborn and always want to know "what's in it for me". They don't do anything just to "please" you.

I think Shih Tzus are beautiful but they aren't all that smart, imho.

I also love Chihuahuas, but I don't like the fact that they shed. I love Yorkies, but they have that "Terrier" in them that can make them "barkie".

So -- I think I would choose another Lhasa or maybe a Yorkie.

What would you pick?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Of course I would choose the Yorkies! Laurel barks more than the Yorkies!LOL


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sir Lovkins cousin is a yorkie and they LOVE each other. Anytime I say you wanna go see stormy, he perks right up and runs to the door. So yes I agree a yorkie!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my a world without Maltese :smcry:

Oh I love every breed under the sun. :wub: I do love Lashas. Oh how I love German Shepards....OMG I love them. Irish Setters....Gorgeous love them. OMG Beagles adore them and there howl . 

My dream is to hug a Pit Bull. I love the way Rottie's just sit there and really don't have to bark LOL. 

I love the breed of the dog next door, but I think he is a mix of Rottie, and maybe Collie???? Just goregous.

Oh and I love the tempermant of the Bichons.

Wow I probably would have a very long list. Sad thing is I'm allergic to most of them.

I love the large breeds so much. German Shepard puppies are so cute, and just love how they look as they grow up.

This may sound terrible, I do LOVE large breeds, but they have big poo. Not sure what I would do with it all. 

Oh and I think Yorkies are so cute.

I do have to say, when I see a German Shepard, I just die inside :wub: To me, there truly is nothing like a Maltese (are they really dogs???). I do also, LOVE the larger breeds. They crack me up at the vet. They try and hide behind their owners, and the other half of their bodys are sticking out . And they give the best hugs in the world. 

Boy Lynn, that's a great question. Oh dear me I forgot, I love bassest hounds. 

But a world without Maltese, geez I just can't imagine. But I truly love all breeds so much.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I would say a cocker spaniel because they are so beautiful or I have really been admiring rhaegar the greyhound lately(but i think hard for me if i didnt know anything about them more of a I'd like to know one but not get one myself I suppose  ) and I also love border collies and standard poodles too because they are smart and I love the look of a giant poodle! But I just love small doggies so I would choose....ummm maybe a gosh idk Maltese? Haha

No really final answer would be a cocker spaniel or the standard poodle...or both  or a toy poodle...ugh I'll just go with a yorkie they are so pretty and can wear bows

I realize this is only fake but I'm getting pretty stressed Lynn! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh my a world without Maltese :smcry:
> 
> Oh I love every breed under the sun. :wub: I do love Lashas. Oh how I love German Shepards....OMG I love them. Irish Setters....Gorgeous love them. OMG Beagles adore them and there howl .
> 
> ...


You sound like me...I even narrowed my list because it was getting out of control!! :HistericalSmiley: that's hilarious about the big dogs hiding and half their bodies sticking out! I always get a kick out of that when I see them doing it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, great question! This is hard, because like you all, I am a dog lover, period. I love so many breeds (and mutts)!

However, besides a Maltese, I would choose a Soft-coated Wheaten Terrier. I love the Wheatens because they are hypoallergenic, a wonderful size, very loving but not too clingy, great with other pets, and besides grooming, very easy to live with. I used to pet-sit two girl Wheaties and I adored them. The younger, Lola, would curl up in my lap, like a huge lapdog. The older, Cleo, was very calm and just a sweet, easy-going girl. They have since passed on, but they both left a lasting impression in my heart :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

ooooh, good question! I cannot possibly narrow it down to just one. So I have three (all big dogs...go figure). 

Great Dane: I think they are so regal and beautiful! 
Yellow Lab: They are so fun, loyal, and love to get dirty!
Pit Bull: Because I think they are so wildly misrepresented and I have seen so many incredible, amazing, forgiving, loyal, and loving pitties come through rescue. 

On a slightly unrelated note, Here is an interesting link I just found the other day regarding how misrepresented Pit Bulls really are. See if you can spot the REAL American Pit Bull: Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

RudyRoo said:


> ooooh, good question! I cannot possibly narrow it down to just one. So I have three (all big dogs...go figure).
> 
> Great Dane: I think they are so regal and beautiful!
> Yellow Lab: They are so fun, loyal, and love to get dirty!
> ...


Oh I know the dear Pits. When hubby and I would go to the shelter, that's the first group of dogs I would go to. Precoius babies. Not sure if you ever saw the youtube video, "why don't you like me" .



*Missy* said:


> You sound like me...I even narrowed my list because it was getting out of control!! :HistericalSmiley: that's hilarious about the big dogs hiding and half their bodies sticking out! I always get a kick out of that when I see them doing it!


 
LOL, Oh gosh, I could have gone on all night. I do too get such a kick out of the large breeds at the vets, hiding behind their owners, bless their heart, nope can't see you :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley: It's a sin, because they are scared, but all you see is their entire half body sticking out. Awwwww.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Also, I want to add Cavalier King Charles! Their faces are unbelievably adorable!



RudyRoo said:


> ooooh, good question! I cannot possibly narrow it down to just one. So I have three (all big dogs...go figure).
> 
> Great Dane: I think they are so regal and beautiful!
> Yellow Lab: They are so fun, loyal, and love to get dirty!
> ...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My first choice would be a Yorke, of course. But other than that, an English Springer Spaniel. I've had two, Sammy and Barney. They were so smart and sweet!

I also like German Shepards and Great Pyrenees.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd do another Australian Shepherd in a blink. Aussies are awesome. They do it all. Brains, beauty, brawn if necessary . 

And killer hair balls, probably as big as Ava!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay that is a good question. I think I would want a Yorkie. However, I think it is one of the hardest breeds to find with good health. I guess if I could not have a Malt, I would research Yorkie breeders till I passed out. Actually, I have tried a little before I found my baby. I don't think I could go back to bichon's because they have been wounded by popularity...maybe a papillion.Okay, if I couldn't have a Malt, I think I'd go for a papillion.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Okay that is a good question. I think I would want a Yorkie. However, I think it is one of the hardest breeds to find with good health. I guess if I could not have a Malt, I would research Yorkie breeders till I passed out. Actually, I have tried a little before I found my baby. I don't think I could go back to bichon's because they have been wounded by popularity...maybe a papillion.Okay, if I couldn't have a Malt, I think I'd go for a papillion.


We had a pap for 12 years, and they are amazingly smart dogs. I love that breed too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If there was no such breed as a Maltese I think I would like a Papillon or a Biewer.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Fun thread!!! Okay I have to be honest and say that...*gasp* I have always LOVED bigger breeds...have always been more of a big dog person, really...but I got drawn to smaller dog breeds when I got ready to get my first dog because I could only care and provide for a small dog in my current situation. In the smaller dog breeds, I have always loved Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, Toy Poodles and Bichons (other than Maltese, of course). Two of my favorite dog breeds ever, though, are Golden Retrievers and Cocker Spaniels. I also love Newfoundlands and Labs. Now that I have Bailey, it's hard to imagine having a big dog...though I'd love to have one at some point in my life!!

Now of course, I do love our precious Maltese, and Bailey and I are looking forward to welcoming a malt in to our family soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not keen on shedding but I love the look of shelties but I haven't read much on their temperments. Papillons too. Shelties because they are a little hardier for walks, or hiking.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tough question. Before I chose Bonnie (or she chose me), I contacted a Toy Poodle breeder. I grew up with a TP and just adored her. In fact, the reason I didn't get one was because I was afraid I'd compare the new one to my little Cherie. 

I looked at Yorkies - they just weren't for me. I think I'd go for a Pomeranian. They look like little teddy bears. Or a Bichon, I always think of the year JR won Westminster - he was such a cute little dog with a huge personality.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Tough question. Before I chose Bonnie (or she chose me), I contacted a Toy Poodle breeder. I grew up with a TP and just adored her. In fact, the reason I didn't get one was because I was afraid I'd compare the new one to my little Cherie.
> 
> I looked at Yorkies - they just weren't for me. I think I'd go for a Pomeranian. They look like little teddy bears. Or a Bichon, I always think of the year JR won Westminster - he was such a cute little dog with a huge personality.


Oh I so remember the year JR won at Westminster...I was crying tears of joy...what a fabulous little guy he was...and so like my baby Fifer...just more perfect.

I thought that I would love a Pom, but found that they are not outgoing. I want a doggie who loves everybody...MiMi fits the bill. I do not want a one person dog,..I want a baby who makes friends everywhere her little feet go. If there were no such thing as an angel from Malta...then I might find some other little fluff. But the fact is....I HAVE A MALTESE...SHE IS MINE...SHE LOVES EVERYBODY SHE MEETS..SHE IS AN ANGEL. Can I go to sleep now?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> We had a pap for 12 years, and they are amazingly smart dogs. I love that breed too!


My mom has had two...well still has one he is 11 now....I love them too! And yes smart for sure


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

We'd love another Boxer, they're awesome family dogs, but they drool like crazy and they need a yard.
Love Great Danes but they aren't the smartest and have heart problems and don't live very long.  
I looked into King Charles Cavalier Spaniels, but they shed a lot, a neighbor has one.
I'd love another West Highland White Terrier, but they also shed some and the bf is highly allergic to dogs.
We both love Pit Bulls and Argentinian Dogos as well, but they're illegal here in Miami Dade County.

So my choice would be a Havanese... decent size, hyponallergenic, seem to have good temperaments.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I would probably get either a little shihzhu or a Biewer. I think the Biewer's are so cute and sorta look like a mix between a yorkie and a maltese. Following in the running would be a toy poodle, bichon frise or coton.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention havanese too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would love to have either a Golden Retriever or a Collie (rough coated, like Lassie) but I couldn't handle the shedding, large dirty paws in the house, HUGE food expense, or large poop! LOL!

If I were to seriously consider getting a breed other than a Maltese, I suppose the only other breeds on my list would be a Yorkshire Terrier or a Shih-Tzu although Shih-Tzus are double coated so that would probably cross them off of the list for me. I also love long-haired Chihuahuas now after seeing so many here on SM!...but again, they shed! I would prefer the Biewer Yorkies over a standard Yorkie just based on the coloring of the Biewer, but I know it isn't "correct".

20+ years from now, I may actually consider going with a short-haired breed, like a long-haired Chihuahua...I don't think I will want to keep up with haircuts every month like I do now when I'm 50+. But I would definitely have to bathe him/her weekly and brush daily just to minimize shedding.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yipee Yipee Yipee, MiMi will likely outlive me... I scheduled it to be pretty close., So ...............I don't have to make any choices....I have already made my last choice...a dear, sweet Maltese angel whose life span closely coincides with mine. Perhaps we will kiss goodbye on our last breaths together. Oh............would that not be heaven?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't even have to think about it. I had Afghan Hounds and loved them. That would be my choice again. :wub:
There's a lot of breeds that I love but Afghans have a special place in my heart.:wub:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love so many breeds too but my latest obsession is border terriers. I blame the cute videos of Mira & Rut that I found on youtube not long ago: :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I would choose a Shih Tzu or Bichon. I love the smooshy flat face (big round eyes and tiny upturned nose) and temperament of the Shih Tzu. Bichons are like Santa's helpers....happy little elves. They never have a bad day and have such cute teddy bear faces. Fun thread, Lynn!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Yipee Yipee Yipee, MiMi will likely outlive me... I scheduled it to be pretty close., So ...............I don't have to make any choices....I have already made my last choice...a dear, sweet Maltese angel whose life span closely coincides with mine. * Perhaps we will kiss goodbye on our last breaths together. Oh............would that not be heaven?*


I've said that, too, Sylvia!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I cannot imagine a life without my sweet Bella  . 

If I had to choose another breed it would a huge standard Poodle! Of course, I'd have to buy a convertible car and give the poodle a great scarf and fashionable shades to match. I'd probably also have to improve on my own wardrobe just to stay in fashion with my dog lol. I just love how prissy those big beasts are. Not to mention incredibly smart.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I cannot imagine a life without my sweet Bella  .
> 
> If I had to choose another breed it would a huge standard Poodle! Of course, I'd have to buy a convertible car and give the poodle a great scarf and fashionable shades to match. I'd probably also have to improve on my own wardrobe just to stay in fashion with my dog lol. I just love how prissy those big beasts are. Not to mention incredibly smart.


Yes they are! I saw one once this guy left the poodle in his truck at the grocery store...the truck was running and it wasn't hot or anything but that always freaks me out still...wonder if the truck was locked surely since someone could just hop in and leave...well anyway this poodle was beautiful and HUGE and a big "snob" lol she looked at me and I figured the owner would be out in a sec and I just wanted to ask about her but she looked right at me and then just turn her head up so fast and refused to look back at me! I did tap on the window :innocent: just to see and nope she WOULD NOT look over but got all excited when the man came out! It was hilarious and she was just so cool looking and pretty :wub: He said she was crazy smart. I was in love :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh... I also would find it hard to narrow the list...I LOVE dogs ..period! 

For the small breeds ... Bichons, Lhasa,Pug, Pappions( sp?..love those ears LOL ) Poms, long haired Chihuahua, Yorkies, Silkys.

Large,, LOVE the Bernese Mountain dog!, , Mastif, Golden retrievers

Others.. Beagle, Cockers, mini Schnauzer


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Since I have had maltese for over 40 yrs. I can't imagine life w/out them---so maybe I would just get something soft like a little white bunny! :HistericalSmiley:
Hey, don't laugh---a bunny is a fluff!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We have always had golden retrievers...but the thought of all that shedding again . They have great personalities and are very loving so I guess I would get another golden and a new vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot the Havenese Coton and Poodle....Poodles are very smart! our Puffy was part poodle and part who-knows-what but she was probably the smartest pooch I've ever had!! 

My sister used to notice who when a gathering , Puffy would sit and her head would follow to whoever was speaking just as if she understood the whole conversation. She potty trained almost immediately, she learned the property bounderies very quickly ..(in those days we didn't worry about predators and she was 50 pounds,) She'd not take one step over that line without our permission. 
She was alo our 1st "baby" and took me abt 2 years before I could think of getting another...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I would love to have an Affenpinscher, they're very small and have such a unique look. For a big dog, I'd like to have a Standard Poodle. We babysit a wonderful Standard, such a smart, loving dog.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aarianne said:


> I love so many breeds too but my latest obsession is border terriers. I blame the cute videos of Mira & Rut that I found on youtube not long ago: :wub:
> 
> Autumn Tricks! performed by the Borderterriers Mira & Rut - YouTube


 
I recommend watching this as a good way to start the work day...I'm sure I smiled the whole time. LOL loved him walking with his paws on the mom's shoes...so many good tricks and they really love doing them.


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

If I couldn't get a Maltese, I would probably get either another Pomeranian or a Papillon or a Longhaired Chihuahua.

But I do plan on getting another Maltese in the future, a girl this time though


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the toy breeds but I think I would wind up with a yorkie or a shih tzu. I love the yorkie personality and the sweetness of a tzu.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You know those tests you take on line that match you up to a particular dog that suits you? It matched me up to an affenpinscher! I've never even seen one in person! As the test went on it kept eliminating small breeds and finally was left with an affenpinscher! LOL!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

A yorkie and if my husband ever got over his dog allergies  a german shepherd


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

A Bearded Collie for me! My Eli is mostly Bearded Collie. Even in his old age, he still dances when I'm preparing his supper!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I def am spoiled with the maltese coat and having my dogs trainned on puppy pads (so no dirt from them running in and out to potty)... so it would be a hard decision... right now my husband has a pitbull (hes 10yrs old)... and i already said that once he is no longer with us.. no more big dogs! Not to sound rude but its a LOT of work and my husband isnt helping .. plus i have to take care of my 2 maltese! The hair from the pitbull is all over the place!! He drools on the floor and dirt from his paws on all the hard wood floors cause no one wipes his paws off when it rains. Not to sound like a complainer but its just so much work when you have a house full of dark hard wood floors and you can see the hair and drool! I wouldnt mind if i had some help but since i'm not getting help and it isnt even my dog.. i can see how it would be if we got another big dog. My maltese require a lot of grooming and i find myself spending more time cleaning than taking care of my own dogs! 
anyway.. sorry to vent...
I already told my husband that in the future we need to get a smaller dog than his pitbull if we were to get another dog... he really likes Yorkies... me, well.. I love maltese... and i have a hard time finding another breed with the same type of personalities. I guess I would settle for the Yorkie... but i dont want to deal with a sick dog either... i already have that with kodie..  I guess i would have to really selective of where i get the yorkie? i dunno..
I used to have a beagle when i was growing up and he was okay... but some traits he had i'm not sure if i can handle again... he was crazy for food! I am so spoiled that my maltese are not 100% food oriented... more of a pleasing their owner type of personality. I think this goes to show you that having a maltese for the first time... has def made it hard for me to even think about owning another breed ever again!!! (the only down side is that maltese are not great with children and now that i just got married... we hope to have some children soon... and my maltese are too small to be around a young child.. its gonna tough.. sigh..)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had Yorkies most of my adult life. I haven't had health issues with them . They all lived to 14 or 15 years old. I don't get the terrier part either. Laurel acts more like a terrier than my Yorkies do. But...... She's more loving than the Yorkies! I love both the breeds!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - love them, they have the cutest faces and all the one's I have met have had the sweetest personalities. I would get a tri-colour one if I was to get one.

Other small dogs I would consider are toy poodle, papillon, bichon and shih tzu.

Big dogs would be great dane, alaskan malamute, siberian husky, golden retriever.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I would have to say a toy poodle...I had one and just loved his personality. I also would like to have an Alaskan Klee Kai. I love the looks of a husky and a small one would be perfect.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, gee. I guess I went through this whole question in my head before getting Tyler after not having a dog for so many years. Which is the best and best suited for me and hands down on all counts...a Maltese. So now you're making me choose another, Lynn. :smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:
I guess I would say that it would have to be a Yorkie because the one I had was the smartest, cutest, sweetest dog ever. He was happy and healthy and not yappy but there's also a certain look of a Yorkie that I would look for...something in the face. Kind of like Maltese...we all have our ideal "look" and to me that sometimes will reveal the nature of the dog. The look and the eye contact and that's why I wanted to meet Tyler in person before I got him.

Quick funny story -- my mom and dad had a farm upstate and they both had and rode horses. My dad brought home a pony for my brother. My mom took one look at it and said "I don't like the pony. I don't like his face." My dad thought she was nuts. Well, he changed his mind when the pony kept kicking him. He'd just stand nearby and the pony would kick out. Needless to say my mom wasn't putting her little son on him. They were able to switch the pony out and we had the sweetest guy ever.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Yipee Yipee Yipee, MiMi will likely outlive me... I scheduled it to be pretty close., So ...............I don't have to make any choices....I have already made my last choice...a dear, sweet Maltese angel whose life span closely coincides with mine. Perhaps we will kiss goodbye on our last breaths together. Oh............would that not be heaven?


HA HA HA....Just the other day my SO said, "I sure hope I die before these dogs." and I responded, "Me, too." Then I had to go back and explain that I wasn't wishing for him to die, but that I didn't want to outlive the dogs either!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Boy this is tough. I am a big time dog lover. I want them all. Yep I love them all. I only got the chance to live with a poodle and a maltese. I would really love to experience living with more breeds as well. 

That said, some breeds, I just know that they wont fit for me, either my life style, my living condition or some "I don't know if I can handle" facts about the specific breed. In other words,. there are few things in some breeds that I don't know how will I handle despite the fact that I am certain that I will love the dog especially because I love the personality and look an general health of the breed. 

A husky for example is my very favorite bigger breed. I dore them. They are so very beautiful. The stiking eyes, the beautiful coat, the awesome personality. Oh I love them. A couple of my friends have huskies each. I played with the newest husky an goodness I loved him!!! But the shedding factor??? I don't know how will I deal living with extreme shedding. I think that I can do little shedding, but to that extent? I don't know. 

I guess in general bellow are few factors that I don't think I will be good at handling:

Dogs that always come with WAY to much shedding for me to want to deal with)
- Huskies, etc.. 

Drooly breeds. 
- Mastiffs 

Very large breeds with short life spans..
- Danes, etc.

But the breeds that I would love living with are many really, like havanese (a red or chocolate hav gotta have :wub, yorkshire terrier, Chihuahua (long haired)...etc. And of course, a Malt is a Must to have- at least one next to any other breed I get. Can't live without a malt.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Woops I just read a lot of my typos above. Hope you don't mind. I am tapping quick on my iPhone ~~~


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope my next pup will be a maltese but if there is no maltese it will be Yorkshire terrier,Chihuahua, Pomeranian and a Golden retriever


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the drool factor in large dogs it's a big factor for me in choosing a dog. It can actually make me sick, as can kids with runny noses. It's like a reflex or something LOL. I love little kids but babysitting was sometimes a challenge since its hard to wipe a nose at arms length, with a wad of tissues and trying not to look directly at the kid : 0 
back to dogs... I prefer the smaller dogs that don't shed. After having cats for 15 years I'm a little tired of shedding but cats and kittens are sooo cute it's tempting to get another.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, for as long as i can remember i've always wanted a maltese and a Keeshond and i have been lucky enough to have the most wonderful Keeshond (Shelby) in our family for 15 years, until she passed 6 1/2 years ago, she was such a joy and i don't i could get another since she was such a pleasure and a huge part of our family. Now we are lucky to be owned by maltese, i feel very fortunate to have been owned by the two breeds that i have always wanted, so with that being said if i had to choose something other than a maltese it would probably be a shih tzu or a yorkie, i want something small with long hair and a great personality. The tzu's i have met where just wonderful, but not from great breeders and the well bred yorkies are just so cute and the same goes with the tzu and i would make sure they came from excellent breeders. I just couldn't get another Keeshond, because i would probably always compare it to Shelby.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> the reason I didn't get one was because I was afraid I'd compare the new one to my little Cherie.


Same here. I mean, I do love my malts and I loved my poodle, but my poodle was......special. She was my first dog, my teacher, my super smart friend. Too special for my Melon was that I am afraid to compare her with another poodle. But I adore this breed sooooo much!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know.. there are many terrier breeds I'd love to have
and a King Charles Spaniel is up there - but the health problems..

but I'd probably revert back to a Golden Retriever - they are just big loves 
but if i truly had money and time.. I'd have have 1 of several species.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I have had a husky and 3 Greyhounds. Greyhounds are awesome pets, but big, which is why I went smaller this time. My other considerations for small dogs were Pekingese and Papillon. I like the laid back breeds. I don't have the energy for a dog that needs to run 5 miles.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

oh NO, hope that is never the case!! we have had collies as long as I can remember, they are loveable and loyal too! we have had a sheltie, very gentle little dogs....but Kruze is my all time favorite, dont know what I would do without him!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

If I couldn't have a maltese, I would probably choose a yorkie. I also have recently come to love papillons. If I got a big dog, I would want a border collie. I have always wanted a very intelligent herding dog. But then again, I adored my greyhound, and would love another one. Maybe I can have one of each!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So hard to narrow it down. We love our cockers...
We fostered my step son's shepherd lab mix and his rottweiller. They were such love bugs...
I miss our german shepherd Grechen and our Dalmatian Duchess.

I'd love a Yorkie and a Chi...
Al wants a Cavalier...


If we move to Florida, we're thinking big scary dog for protection,like a Rottweiller or a Doberman. Our fluffers need someone to watch out for them....

Tasha was my step son's rottie and she was an absolute "mush", she looked scary but she was a total sweet heart. I remember a couple Dobers at the shelter, total mushes too...
Boy tough to choose.
Whatever our next fluff is Maltese or not,will be a rescue...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm thinking my next dog might be a chihuahua.....when they're bred right, they don't have to be yappy and crazy little ankle biters like some people think. They are natural little clowns tht make you laugh all the time. 

I also am in love with (now don't jump all over me) Imperial Shih Tzu. They are so cute!!!! One day I will own one... but my grooming bill is already high enough now.

Another breed is at the other end of the spectrum, I LOVE the standard Poodle! they are magestic and very smart. But the grooming expenses are gigantic!! :w00t::blink:

I love the look of the Saluki, so elegant. But I don't want a dog that has more energy than me. :blink:

Stan's daughter had a greyhound - I was in love with her!! I wonder if they're all like her.....her personality was perfection.


----------

